
Tutanota, the First Encrypted Email App on F-Droid - TechieKid
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/foss-project-spotlight-tutanota-first-encrypted-email-service-app-f-droid
======
TechieKid
Also available on plain-vanilla Android. No affiliation.

